# Nein, Nein, Nein, Nein, Nein!!! Oh yes, yes, yes!



## medaid (24 Aug 2009)

Ah... for those of us who have yet to enjoy QT's latest blockbuster hit Inglorious Basterds I would highly suggest that you take 3 hrs out of your busy lives, and go to a cinema near you and enjoy it with a large popcorn with extra butter. 

The movie has your typical QT feel but with a nice historical twist. To not give much of the movie away, I must say that it has got to be the best Nazi/WWII parody out right now. The attention to detail is amazing! QT took allot of trouble to find actors that spoke more then one language and spoke it well. German, Italian, French and obviously English were spoken superbly! It didn't feel like you were watching a foreign movie with subtitles at all... everything just fit! 

The historical accuracy from the uniforms, era streets, clothing, background were really well done! Painstaking details and hours must've gone into it! I really don't want to give any part of the movie away... but seriously... go see it! You won't regret it at all! Hell I'd see it again!

I give the movie       out of 5.


----------



## BlueJingo (24 Aug 2009)

You sold me! I'll see it this week! thanks for the review!


----------



## Greymatters (24 Aug 2009)

Looked like it would be a good film, thanks for the recommendation...


----------



## HollywoodHitman (25 Aug 2009)

Wednesday night it is.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (25 Aug 2009)

I went to see it Saturday night, easily the best film of the year.  I really liked it because there's a lot of dead Nazis in it, and if there's one thing I like even more than Nazis, it's dead Nazis!

The devil is in the details and there are so many little things in that film to pick up on.  The music is kind unexpected too, there's everything from electric guitars, to blues, to a version of Fur Elise that sounds like it was from The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.

You must see this one.


----------



## dustinm (25 Aug 2009)

Pardon my language, but what the hell is this movie supposed to be?

Comedy? Drama? Dramedy? Historical fiction? I can't quite figure it out. 

Is it Spaceballs for World War II? 

It takes itself very seriously which after viewing the trailer made me confused since it comes off like a comedy but treats itself like a drama.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (25 Aug 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Pardon my language, but what the hell is this movie supposed to be?
> 
> Comedy? Drama? Dramedy? Historical fiction? I can't quite figure it out.



The answer to your question is Yes.

It's hilarious, it's dramatic, there's action.

To paraphrase and bastardize Kipling:  "Here lies the man who tried to figure out a Tarantino movie"

What I love about Quentin Tarantino's movies is that they don't follow the mold that 99% of Hollywood follows.  Walk into any comedy, drama, or action movie and you can pretty much tell where it's going to go from a 1 minute theatrical trailer.  We enjoy the ride, but it's like a roller coaster, we know where we will be getting off and roughly the path that we will take to get there.  Tarantino doesn't do this, which confuses the hell out of people and makes them think (or makes them hate Tarantino because they can't think!).  That is why he is my favourite director.


----------



## the_girlfirend (25 Aug 2009)

I saw it mostly because of my boyfriend... I think that I personally would have waited for the DVD.

I was expecting a very violent movie, but many characters were so fun to watch and so funny to listen to... We both had a blast, we had a lot of fun. It is a very entertaining movie. It is a dark comedy.


----------



## BlueJingo (25 Aug 2009)

I_Drive_Planes said:
			
		

> The music is kind unexpected too, there's everything from electric guitars, to blues, to a version of Fur Elise that sounds like it was from The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.



I just d/l the soundtrack... very cowboy sounding LOL good analogy.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (25 Sep 2009)

I just made it out to see this movie last night -very entertaining- did anybody else notice that Brad Pitt's character is wearing insignia for the first special service force in his first scene?  He also said that he was fighting in Italy prior to his current posting.

As he was walking and talking, it just jumped out at me!


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (25 Sep 2009)

That was the first thing I noticed when I saw the teaser trailer back in February.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Oct 2009)

I bought a Haji copy from the Bazaar on Sat.  I said I would not support the bastards, but finally gave in to it.  Being a shit copy, there were no subtitles except for the farm scene and they were Russian....  It gave me enough to want to see a proper showing when I get back to the world.  Yes the atten to detail was fantastic, as well as the acting.  Loved the ending.


----------



## FlatTax (7 Nov 2009)

I thought it was an amazing movie. It was a giant middle finger to anti-semities and Nazi sympathizers.


----------



## James (6 Apr 2010)

I'm sort of on the fence with this movie. There were certain things that I didn't like, such as stopping the movie to explain things, and the titles (he did that for Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill). However, I absolutely loved the ending. Throughout the entire movie I kept thinking, How is he going to end this? I definitely didn't see that ending coming, but I definitely loved it!  ;D


----------



## Luke O (21 Jun 2010)

I thought it was a great movie.  Definitly worth seeing.


----------



## RememberanceDay (21 Jan 2011)

Wow... I really want to see this now!


----------

